# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Making the most of wide angle shots



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Any tips for getting good full length tank shots? It seems I either get things so they look to far away, or out of focus, or too much light reflecting off of the plants

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Any tips for getting good full length tank shots? It seems I either get things so they look to far away, or out of focus, or too much light reflecting off of the plants

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 8, 2004)

How long is your tank, Robert. I get fine results using a tripod and setting the camera zoom somewhere between wide-angle and full tele'. Then simply move the tripod back and forth. Use the LCD monitor to frame your shot- they're more accurate on consumer digicams anyway.

Dependng on your camera, I like to use a variety of shutter speeds to see which yields the best shot. Better a little too dark than too bright for sure-- you can aways adjust in postprocessing if it's too bright, not vice versa. If you get light reflecting off of the plants try lowering your shutter speed a bit and see the next paragraph.

Hmmmm- high contrast. If your camera supports it, Try lowering the in-camera contrast and sharpness settings all the way to it's lowest point. You can always add and subtract contrast, but sharpness you can only add. High contrast and sharpness causes your highlights to "blow out" or overexpose and blur into the surrounding areas of the print. 

You don't have a Nikon camera do you?

After that, simply get your tripod height correct and remote shutter or set your timer function. That will eliminate any focus issues because of hand shaking, which IME, is the biggest cause for out of focus shots. 

Hope this helps!

Best wishes,
John Wheeler


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2003)

Just to add to John's recommendation I would suggest:

- lowering exposure: -1/3 or even -2/3. 
- white balance: I like to use Day Light function
- If you have picture/painting mode: use Vivid coloration

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## Birgit & Wolfgang (Feb 5, 2003)

Robert, what camera do you use?

www.naturaquarium.at
view some of our pictures


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I have an Olympus D-360L, which has no telefoto lens, no manual settings...but I just ordered a new Nikon, see my other post. Should arrive within a couple of weeks

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## Birgit & Wolfgang (Feb 5, 2003)

I just read the other post







coooool

You would have to use the spot metering mode for full tank shots.

www.naturaquarium.at
view some of our pictures


----------

